# Rub taste testing part deux...



## JC in GB (Sep 30, 2019)

Happy Monday all.  I did another rib taste test this weekend and am here to give my report.

I started out with St Louis cut ribs from GFS.  Trimmed and removed the membrane.

Rib rubs used from top left to right:

Jeff's Original Rub
Head Country Rub
Killer Hogs The BBQ Rub
Slap Yo Daddy AP Rub
Jeff's Original Rub with Lawry's seasoned salt

BBQ Sauce used:

Head Country Oringinal









Both Jeff's and the Killer Hogs rubs gave the best color. I think the Killer Hogs rub edged Jeff's Original out by a hair.  If I added annatto to Jeff's rub, I would expect to get a nice red color like the Killer Hogs rub.







All ribs were cooked in the same manner.  3 hours naked with Cherry/Hickory smoke.
1.5 hours in foil with brown sugar, butter, and Head Country BBQ sauce mixed with water.  About 5:1 water to sauce.  Rested ribs in foil for 45 minutes then back to the smoker for saucing.







Blue plate: Jeff's Original
Red Plate: Head Country
Yellow plate: Killer Hogs
White Plate: Slap Yo Daddy AP

Ribs turned out great.  Perfectly done with just the right amount of smoke.

I had 5 people judging the ribs and here are where things came out.

Head Country and Killer Hogs edged out the other ribs by a very slight margin.

Jeff's Original was the solid second place with every judge.

I was surprised that the Harry Soo rub came out on the bottom as with my last taste test, Harry Soo's rub came out on top.

I am sure the sauce is what made the difference.  Last time I used Harry Soo's sauce.  This time, I used Head Country.

This has made me rethink my approach to BBQ sauces as well.  Clearly the proper pairing of rub and sauce is critical to get flavor pop you are looking for in a BBQ rib.

One of these days I will have to do a rub and sauce test to find the best combo.

All this said, this is my second taste test throw down and I have to say this.  Both batches of ribs were perfectly cooked and seasoned.  Every rack was delicious.  I now feel that any commercially available rub will produce satisfactory results if used properly and complimented with a matched sauce.

I think that my next task will be to test different BBQ sauces on Jeff's Original Rub.  I have found that Jeff's Original Rub is a top notch quality rub that can compete with the best out there.  I also like being able to mix up my own rubs.

Thanks for reading.

JC in GB


----------



## sauced (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for the review...nice job and they all looked real good!!!


----------



## xray (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks for the write up. If I’m looking at the picture correctly, the killer hogs rub really pops with some red color (top right)

I like watching Malcolm Reed’s YouTube videos, and everybody seems to enjoy his rubs...I’ll have to order some.

My wife got me a grillmasters subscription box for my birthday. I wasn’t impressed with it, so we canceled it. I have no use for a handful of woodchips and a fire starter, so it’s essentially $30-$40 for one rub and one bottle of bbq sauce. Instead my wife said she’ll give me a $40 monthly stipend for a couple of months  and I could go hog wild and order whatever sauces/rubs online or spend it at a hot sauce store. It’s a much better use of the money.

So thanks again for doing this, I’m interested in the stuff you’re trying.

And the best thing is you’re eating the results.


----------



## radio (Sep 30, 2019)

Great review and food!
The results of the rub comparisons are skewed by the addition of the sauce though.  For a true rub shootout, do the ribs memphis style with dry rub only and no butter and brown sugar when foiled.  A bit of apple juice does a great job of   adding moisture without changing the flavor profile.
If I walk into a bbq joint the first thing I ask is if the ribs are sauced.  If they are, I say a polite thank you and walk out


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 30, 2019)

radio said:


> Great review and food!
> The results of the rub comparisons are skewed by the addition of the sauce though.  For a true rub shootout, do the ribs memphis style with dry rub only and no butter and brown sugar when foiled.  A bit of apple juice does a great job of   adding moisture without changing the flavor profile.
> If I walk into a bbq joint the first thing I ask is if the ribs are sauced.  If they are, I say a polite thank you and walk out



I agree that a rub shoot out should be un-sauced.  The only problem is my judges all expect sauced ribs.  I may try it the way you suggested if I ever do this with other pit masters.  I am sure I would get far better feedback that way as well.  On a personal note, I like sauced ribs better than Memphis style.  Maybe I haven't gotten a hold of a proper Memphis rib yet?

JC


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 30, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks for the write up. If I’m looking at the picture correctly, the killer hogs rub really pops with some red color (top right)
> 
> I like watching Malcolm Reed’s YouTube videos, and everybody seems to enjoy his rubs...I’ll have to order some.
> 
> ...



Yes, the Killer Hogs rub gives a very nice red color to the ribs.  That is the rack top right on the foil.

I took a look at the grill master boxes and came to the same conclusion you did, kind of pricey for a one and done cook. 

Now that I have a variety of rubs, I must say I like the versatility I now have for choosing what seasoning I should use for a specific purpose.

Last night, I injected some chicken breasts with chicken stock, butter, and Harry Soo's Jailbird chicken rub.  Indirect on my Weber gasser with amazn pellet tube going.  Just simply delicious flavor.

I want to try some different sauces now. 

I am hoping to find the magic combo so I can do some competitions.

Looking forward to my next taste test throw down.

JC


----------



## tallbm (Sep 30, 2019)

For ribs have you ever done equal parts granualted Garlic, granulated or minced/dehydrated Onion, cracked black Pepper, and Paprika?  Add salt separately because ribs are easy to over salt.

That is a super simple and super tasty mix for ribs and pork butt that you can mix up on your own for cheap.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 30, 2019)

tallbm said:


> For ribs have you ever done equal parts granualted Garlic, granulated or minced/dehydrated Onion, cracked black Pepper, and Paprika?  Add salt separately because ribs are easy to over salt.
> 
> That is a super simple and super tasty mix for ribs and pork butt that you can mix up on your own for cheap.



I have done that but with mustard powder added.  Yes, you are correct, that simple preparation makes some very good ribs.

I also agree with you on monitoring salt content.  Ribs that are too salty are hard to eat.  Blah...

JC


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 30, 2019)

Killer Hogs is all I use anymore. We love it. Low salt content. Never tried Head Country but going to get some.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 30, 2019)

Great test, review & write up JC. Very informative. This is where these threads come in so handy. Of that group Jeff's is the only rub I've used. I'm gonna have to branch out a little more. So many rubs.........


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 30, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Great test, review & write up JC. Very informative. This is where these threads come in so handy. Of that group Jeff's is the only rub I've used. I'm gonna have to branch out a little more. So many rubs.........



I agree the number of rubs available is quite daunting.  I watched you tube videos and got a few products from those guys.  Cosmos-Q, Harry Soo, and Killer Hogs.  I think that you would be happy with most rubs that are out there.  I really want to try a pecan rub next.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 30, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Killer Hogs is all I use anymore. We love it. Low salt content. Never tried Head Country but going to get some.



I got the Head Country rub and sauce as a gift from a co worker.  I likely would not have tried it otherwise.
I thought both the rub and sauce were very good.  The rub and sauce was fantastic on chicken!  I will buy more Head Country products in the future.


----------



## xray (Sep 30, 2019)

Here’s some of the rubs I’m interested in:

Sasquatch bbq Moss
Caribeque Big & Bold
And a few rubs from spiceology

Ever try any?


----------



## tallbm (Sep 30, 2019)

I hesitate to say this because there is a chance you may get ruined but... if you are ever feeling adventurous and ready to thoroughly enjoy a good BBQ sauce then order you some Rudy's Bar BQ Sause.  It's 38floz so you get a lot for the price BUT be prepared for it to go FAST!

Enjoy being ruined for life on this stuff


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 30, 2019)

Great pics and write-up. 

This is just a question and not a judgment, but have you tried using less rub? On TV, the "pros" pack on the rub. I tried that once and all I could taste was rub, and it was kind of dusty in my mouth. It overpowered the meat. Now, I lightly dust my ribs so I taste the meat enhanced slightly by the smoke and the rub.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 30, 2019)

tallbm said:


> I hesitate to say this because there is a chance you may get ruined but... if you are ever feeling adventurous and ready to thoroughly enjoy a good BBQ sauce then order you some Rudy's Bar BQ Sause.  It's 38floz so you get a lot for the price BUT be prepared for it to FAST!
> 
> Enjoy being ruined for life on this stuff
> View attachment 407321


What is the flavor profile. Sweet? Sweet Spicy? Smokey Sweet Spicy? Tart? HaHaHaHa!


----------



## radio (Sep 30, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I agree that a rub shoot out should be un-sauced.  The only problem is my judges all expect sauced ribs.  I may try it the way you suggested if I ever do this with other pit masters.  I am sure I would get far better feedback that way as well.  On a personal note, I like sauced ribs better than Memphis style.  Maybe I haven't gotten a hold of a proper Memphis rib yet?
> 
> JC


 PM me your address and I will mail you a few ounces of  what has become my favorite rub.  I always have been, and still am a fan of Jeff's rub, but after trying this rub from Big D's BBQ, I use it almost exclusively on pork.


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> What is the flavor profile. Sweet? Sweet Spicy? Smokey Sweet Spicy? Tart? HaHaHaHa!


Heres a copy cat recipe I've been meaning to try. Tomatoey. Sounds good I might mix a batch up tomorrow. I was going to order from their site or Amazon but with shipping it'd be $20-$23 a bottle. irk.
https://bethsfavoriterecipes.blogspot.com/2010/06/rudys-bbq-sauce-clone.html


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2019)

JC Looks good sounds like it was fun. LIKES
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 1, 2019)

They all look excellent from here!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 1, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Great pics and write-up.
> 
> This is just a question and not a judgment, but have you tried using less rub? On TV, the "pros" pack on the rub. I tried that once and all I could taste was rub, and it was kind of dusty in my mouth. It overpowered the meat. Now, I lightly dust my ribs so I taste the meat enhanced slightly by the smoke and the rub.



No worries.  I usually use less rub but I was trying for more of a competition style rib.  I found the rub to actually be a good amount.  Made a good crust and was not grainy at all.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 1, 2019)

xray said:


> Here’s some of the rubs I’m interested in:
> 
> Sasquatch bbq Moss
> Caribeque Big & Bold
> ...



No, I have never even heard of those.  Great, now more on my list to try.


----------



## xray (Oct 1, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> No, I have never even heard of those.  Great, now more on my list to try.



Haha, sorry. I wouldn’t even know what to compare them with in a side by side test.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 1, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> What is the flavor profile. Sweet? Sweet Spicy? Smokey Sweet Spicy? Tart? HaHaHaHa!



The flavor profile is Savory with Sweetness but not overly sweet and it has a little kick to it but I think a lot of the kick comes from fresh coarse black pepper rather than the cayenne that supplements the heat.

It is very well balanced where all the different parts play off each other so you notice them all and the depth of character and flavor.

This is what I think of when I think of Texas style bbq sauces.




Norwester55 said:


> Heres a copy cat recipe I've been meaning to try. Tomatoey. Sounds good I might mix a batch up tomorrow. I was going to order from their site or Amazon but with shipping it'd be $20-$23 a bottle. irk.
> https://bethsfavoriterecipes.blogspot.com/2010/06/rudys-bbq-sauce-clone.html



I'm 99% sure I have tried this copy cat recipe and it tasted nothing like the real thing.  I have made about 4-5 attempts to replicate Rudy's sause but none of them are super close... some are really really good tasting but not a Rudy's copy cat.

My method is to look at the label of the Rudy's Bar BQ Sause I have on hand and make sure I have ingredients in that order (most to least used) to try and get close.  As for the AMOUNT of each ingredient, that is where they guess work comes in.  What I mean by this is that if ingredient #1 is tomato sauce and #2 is salt and #3 is pepper it could be that the real ratios/percentages are  95% tomato sauce, 3% salt, 2% pepper... OR 50% tomato sauce, 48% salt, 2% pepper... so no telling what the actual ratio's are, ONLY that one is used more than the other (well technically one can be used equally to another if listed side by side).

Here is where I last left off with my attempts, feel free to pick up where I left off if you have a bottle of Rudy's to compare it against... or just feel free to make this and enjoy it.  Again it is making good BBQ Sauce I would enjoy eating anytime but it isn't a Rudy's copycat which was my goal with these attempts 


-----------------------------------------
*Rudy's Bar BQ Sause copycat 
Iteration 5 with REVISED Notes*
Makes 2 Cups (16oz) of wannabe Rudy's BBQ Sause
------------------------
- 1 tbspn sunflour oil
- 8 oz tomato sauce
- 1 cup ketchup
- 1/3 cup brown sugar (last time tried 1/2 cup, needed to come down)
- Salt (NONE!! Seemed like plenty of salt from ketchup)
- 1 TBsp Granulated Garlic (reduced from 1.75 TBS in last attempt)
- 1.75 TBspn Dehydrated Onion
- 1.75 TBspn Black Pepper (did 1 TB last time and needed more or may need to add some red/cayenne pepper)
- 1 TBsp Paprika (did .75 TBspoon last time needed to come up a little)
- 1 TBspn Chili Powder (did .5 TBspn last time, needed to come up some)

(this is where maybe more of the magic happens)
- 5 TBsp distilled white vinegar - (went up from 3 two attempts ago)
-2 TBspn Worcestershire (went up from 1, two attempts ago)
- 2 TBsp Lemon Juice NOT FROM CONCENTRATE - I use Italian Volcano in the bottle from Costco, it is not from concentrate, never tried with fresh squeezed - (went up from 1, two attempts ago)

*-add 1 teaspoon Oregano (didn't have this in last attempt but I think it is a missing ingredient. Mexican Oregano or Marjaram may be better suited than plain oregano but only experimenting will let me know)

Cooking Steps:
------------------
-Heat oil in pan
-Add tomato sauce, ketchup and dry seasonings and simmer uncovered in oil for 30 minutes. Stir occasionally and don't let burn
-Set aside and let cool to warm temp
-Mix in very well remaining liquid ingredients: distilled vinegar, worcestershire, lemon juice (tried to cook them with other ingredients in the past and it was a no go on flavor, this was the better approach to get closer)
-Note how taste changes every day over the next 3 days


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 1, 2019)

tallbm said:


> The flavor profile is Savory with Sweetness but not overly sweet and it has a little kick to it but I think a lot of the kick comes from fresh coarse black pepper rather than the cayenne that supplements the heat.
> 
> It is very well balanced where all the different parts play off each other so you notice them all and the depth of character and flavor.
> 
> ...



Very nice..  I am sure to give this a try. Thanks!

JC


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 1, 2019)

With these rub taste tests, you get to chow down on really great ribs no matter what.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 1, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> With these rub taste tests, you get to chow down on really great ribs no matter what.



I know...  It is a win-win!!!!


----------



## jusmejim (Oct 3, 2019)

I appreciate the time and effort for the review and enjoyed reading all the comments.  Just a question though.  If you're trying to do a taste test on the rubs wouldn't it be best to simply use the rub only and add nothing else at all?  Doesn't adding the sauce "skew" the results since it is bound to alter the taste and makes it impossible to get a taste of what the rubs actually taste like?


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 3, 2019)

jusmejim said:


> I appreciate the time and effort for the review and enjoyed reading all the comments.  Just a question though.  If you're trying to do a taste test on the rubs wouldn't it be best to simply use the rub only and add nothing else at all?  Doesn't adding the sauce "skew" the results since it is bound to alter the taste and makes it impossible to get a taste of what the rubs actually taste like?



You are so right.  The problem is my judges wanted sauced ribs.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 5, 2019)

You have very fortunate judges.
like


----------

